
Ask HN: No Love for Stackdriver? - thijsb
My team loves Prometheus. It&#x27;s scalable and versatile, but it&#x27;s costing us quite some time to keep it running and scalable.<p>Since our company is moving towards GCP &#x2F; GKE, Stackdriver might be a good alternative which might free some precious time on our metrics and logging stack.<p>However, I can&#x27;t seem to find the same love for stackdriver as for prometheus. How come? Why is there seemingly no love for stackdriver?
======
Nextgrid
I've used it a little bit for a Google App Engine app.

The built-in debugger is very impressive, you can print variables in
production code without slowing down (at least on Google App Engine). The
exception tracking view is nice although not as detailed as Sentry. That's
about it for the good.

The bad:

The web UI regarding logging is absolutely awful. It's quite slow, the query
language is IMO not very intuitive, but worst of all, linking to a particular
log entry is horrible, and the current view isn't persisted in the URL so you
quickly become scared of anything that would reload the page as you'd never
find where you were before. I have never dreaded looking at logs as much
before. Usually it would be the logs themselves that scare me, but in this
case it's the tool for viewing the logs.

It's also Google, so there's some creepy telemetry to stalk your console
behaviour. I couldn't believe it when I first saw a toggle for that somewhere
deep in the user settings but looking back at it I should've expected it
coming from such a company.

